# Question about raw pork necks?



## looneygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi this is my 2nd posting and question about raw. I have been reading and getting educated somewhat but help me if you can. I have been doing raw chicken only because of cost but found some really marked down Pork necks (7 big pc's packages for $1.78 not sure of lb) I have read that if I had them frozen for a few weeks it should not have parisites - that is my only scare about raw pork and not sure if it true at all. 

My question is I would like to chop these up a bit so my 7lb pomchi mix can eat and chew also. The bones seem to be large compared to the chicken I have been feeding. My GS Samantha is now about 17 weeks old now. But she could crunch and eat a chick let in about 2-4 minutes when I got her from the breader at 11weeks. I just don't want to harm her mouth or new teeth she is cutting. Any experience or help will be appreciated. 

Thanks, Loooneygirl


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pork neck bones are pretty hard. I don't think a smaller breed can handle them.
Chicken bones are soft as the chicken are very young when going to the butcher.
I feed pork neck bones to my dogs(fresh or frozen/thawed) but they are very strong chewers and it does take them some time to work thru them.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would only feed pork necks to larger breed dogs and to adults that love to chew anyways.... think those that can destroy kongs for fun on the weekends.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, Bear just rotated to pork necks as his RMB for this month. Due to what is readily available I am rotating him monthly through chicken quarters, pork necks, turkey necks, elk ribs, buffalo ribs, and I MAY add goat necks. Not sure yet. I am using ground turkey, ground beef (extra lean), buffalo, elk, and boar as my MM. I would agree with what's been said so far. Bear chews pretty strong, and he eats pork necks noticeably slower than any other meal.


----------



## looneygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks I will just keep them in the freezer and keep feeding the chicken for now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Make sure the pork necks are completely thawed when you feed them! They weren't when I fed them to Jax and two of her teeth are either worn down or broken so I stopped feeding them to her and stick with poultry necks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

looneygirl said:


> My question is I would like to chop these up a bit ...


You really won't be able to chop up pork neck bones, at least not easily.


----------

